# Monday's MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

*FWIW: Last year, all ESPN feeds from Pittsburgh were in-the-clear on ku-band.*

*Blue* = ESPN 2 & DirecTV EI feeds.
*Red* = Superstation feeds.

*4:05pm PT -*
D'Backs (FSN Arizona) @ Pirates *(FSN Pittsburgh & EI 754)* & *ESPN 2*

*5:05pm PT -*
Reds (FSN Cincinnati) @ Brewers *(*WCGV/*FSN North-Wisconsin & EI 756)*
Twins *(*KSTC/*FSN North-Minnesota & EI 758)* @ Royals (No TV)
Phillies (CSN-Philadelphia) @ Astros *(FSN Southwest & EI 757)*

*5:10pm PT -*
Cubs *(WGN)* @ Cardinals *(FSN Midwest & EI 755)*

*6:05pm PT -*
Marlins (FSN Florida) @ Rockies *(FSN Rocky Mountain & EI 759)*

*7:05pm PT - *
Expos (No TV) @ Padres (Ch 4 Padres)

*7:10pm PT -*
Mets (FSN New York) @ Dodgers *(FSN West 2 & EI 761)*

*7:15pm PT -*
Braves *(WTBS)* @ Giants *(FSN Bay Area & EI 760)*


----------

